# Unusual Graphics Resolution on FreeBSD 9 with Core I3 integrated graphics



## aatish910 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have installed Xorg from DVD. I now have Gnome installed but the display is running at 1280x768 even though the optimal resolution is 1366x768. And, I am getting half split desktop like a film reel. I set 
	
	



```
driver="intel"
```
 but it would say 
	
	



```
no screen found
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD daemon.local 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Below is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf generated and I have added AutoAddDevices to be able to use the mouse as per the handbook.

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


Some interesting lines from /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(II) VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32704 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R)Ironlake Desktop Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R)Ironlake Desktop Graphics Controller
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
(==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: AOC  Model: 1943  Serial#: 3687
(II) VESA(0): Year: 2010  Week: 36
(II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) VESA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) VESA(0): Sync:  Separate
(II) VESA(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 23
(II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) VESA(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) VESA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) VESA(0): redX: 0.633 redY: 0.346   greenX: 0.323 greenY: 0.612
(II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.148 blueY: 0.066   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) VESA(0): Supported established timings:
(II) VESA(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@67Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@72Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@72Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VESA(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) VESA(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 400  refresh: 70  vid: 2609
(II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) VESA(0): clock: 85.5 MHz   Image Size:  410 x 230 mm
(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1436  h_sync_end 1579 h_blank_end 1792 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 774 v_blanking: 798 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) VESA(0): clock: 85.5 MHz   Image Size:  410 x 230 mm
(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1360  h_sync: 1424  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1792 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 795 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 90 MHz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor name: 1943W
(II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 6467
(II) VESA(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) VESA(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[B](II) VESA(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   85.50  1366 1436 1579 1792  768 771 774 798 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)[/B]
(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 511 64KB banks (32704kB)
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-83.00 kHz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-75.00 Hz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using maximum pixel clock of 90.00 MHz
(WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1920x1440" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)
(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"
(**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (410, 230) mm
(**) VESA(0): DPI set to (63, 84)
(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(II) VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32704 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R)Ironlake Desktop Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R)Ironlake Desktop Graphics Controller
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
(II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x805200000,
(II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x118 (1024x768)
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x118 (1024x768)
```


----------



## tingo (Jun 12, 2012)

This is a known problem with the vesa driver on at least some machines; it does not support the 1366z768 resolution. YMMV.


----------



## aatish910 (Jun 12, 2012)

Does this thread have anything to do with my problem? I am totally new to FreeBSD.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 12, 2012)

Most probably, yes. Xorg can't use the proper Intel driver so it falls back to Vesa instead and Vesa has some limits so you end up with the wrong resolution for example.

You may want to try the patches mentioned in that thread.


----------

